
Yttr – A file sharing service for temporary and non-important files - danielsarsi
https://yttr.co/
======
cpeterso
What does "Download Only: When this setting is active, your file will only be
available for download" mean? Isn't that the whole point of the service? What
else would you do?

~~~
Yttr
It has a default viewer, this disables it and the link turns to be a direct
link to the download.

~~~
deejaybog
Yttr, try thinking as a first time user and adjust your UI accordingly. Even
better, ask a few friends to try it out and see what is confusing in the
workflow.

I tried it on my iPad and I get an error after attempting to upload the file.

------
kolev
I wonder about their pick of TTL - 1 day, 4 days, 12 days. Why not an hour, 12
hours, a day, a week, two weeks?!

Anyway, seems like an awesome service with an invite-only API, which I can
definitely incorporate in my
[https://github.com/nikolay/wshare](https://github.com/nikolay/wshare)
project!

~~~
abemassry
My project is only tangentially related but a little similar.
[https://github.com/abemassry/wsend](https://github.com/abemassry/wsend)
deletes after 1 month.

We should team up, I'll contact you offline.

~~~
kolev
Yeah, it would be nice to combine effort and implement support for different
backends.

------
jamesbrownuhh
I just visited this page on an iPad, but it gives some bare text about how I
should upgrade my web browser. That seems disingenuous as even if I can't USE
the site I might at least have been interested in finding out more about the
service, what it is, and what it does.

But now my interest has been lost and, chances are, I won't get a chance to
see this page again. Which is a shame - but attention can never be taken for
granted. Every interaction counts - don't throw chances away with huffy
messages about browser technologies.

------
narsil
I like the built-in viewer. You can probably also serve PDFs in an iframe
since FF/Chrome/IE have built-in PDF viewers these days.

In addition, if you'd like to support picking files from cloud storage, I'd
recommend checking out the Kloudless file explorer
[http://jsfiddle.net/pseudonumos/PB565/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/pseudonumos/PB565/embedded/result/)
(disclaimer: I work at Kloudless)

------
glomph
For me it gets to 100% and then nothing happens. (Firefox nightly though so I
guess I am probably asking for it)

------
theon144
No matter what I upload, I get to 100% and then I get "Wow, an error
occurred."

Firefox 32, linux

~~~
Yttr
This shouldn't happen. Can you help us fix it by sending what shows up in the
console?

~~~
regecks
fwiw files without extensions cause an error

    
    
        "[Yttr] One or more values from file object missing." File { size: 0, type: "", name: "thefile", path: "", lastModifiedDate: Date 2014-09-20T23:26:04.000Z, mozFullPath: "/tmp/thefile" }

~~~
Yttr
It relies on browser information to upload. If the browser doesn't identifies
size, type or name, it returns an error.

------
vegbrasil
Seems like an useful service. Any plans for native apps (OSX/Windows)?

